
Show HN: Using WhatsApp to receive Soccer news about your teams - joaomdmoura
http://soccerfriend.co/
======
bikamonki
Interesting. Mind sharing your stack?

~~~
joaomdmoura
The tech I used: Ruby + Rails + Sidekiq + Python

services: Kimono lab

also Postgres + Redis, hosted on Heroku + Digital Ocean

~~~
bikamonki
Awesome. I am more interested in your integration to Whatsapp. Contact me if
you are interested in sharing/licencing your tech: moncayo74 at gmail

